# Buffalo Run



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey guy's. I was wondering if anyone has heard of the lake over off of Buffalo Run there in Missouri City. I've never fished the lake but, it look's really good. From what I have heard, it has been fished out. Anyway, just wondering if anyone had any report's, photo's, anything really. Thanks.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Nobody here lives near or closs to Missouri City?


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Need to move to texas budy .


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I do live in Texas. Thanks for the input though.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Man, it's hard to believe that there are no fisherman in the Stafford, Missouri City, Sugar land area. Just alittle input would be helpful. It's hard to find a place to take your kid fishing now days.


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

I am not familiar with any freshwater fishing spots in Sugarland or Missouri City. I have heard that folks have caught sand bass and hybrids on the Brazos River that crosses Sugarland there off of Hwy 59. Alot of people have been fishing in some of the local lakes where TPWD have been stocking rainbow trout. You may want to check out this thread if you haven't done so already http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=46464. A lot of people have been fishing Tom Bass Park for rainbow trout over the last couple of weeks. It's a good place to take your young ones out for some light tackle action. Good luck!


----------



## Capt "T" (Jun 1, 2005)

DW, I live in the Stafford area, but have never fished the lake. I don't know if it's fished out or not, but have heard reports of people catching fish and there's always someone fishing it. The last time I was over there it looked like they were building a boat ramp on the north side of the lake. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks Capt T. Yeah, the parks dept. has done alot of work there. I was just there a week ago. I'm gonna give it a try just as soon as we get some warmer weather. I'ts alittle cold in the yak right now. Thanks again.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks also Spec Chaser for the link. I had not read that one.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I have caught a few bass way around on the backside of the lake where a smaller pond runs into it. Its a tough place to fish and you have to cover alot of ground. A small boat or canoe would be useful.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Also try the American canel off of Turtle Creek or at any of the other places it crosses a road in Quail Valley. Its best when the water is moving for catfish. Bass and perch can be caught when the water is still or when they are pumping. Its a little more kid friendly as well since you wont have to walk much. Ive been fishing it since 1978. Oyster Creek park in Sugarland used to be good for bass and perch but I havent fished it since before it was a park.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey, thanks Chuck. I've fished all over oyster creek. I use to fish below the spillway there at Lexington years ago before they put up the fence and neighborhood. I lived on 5th st. for awhile. I swam in the canal like it was my own personal pool. What was I thinking? It's getting really tough now day's to take a kid fishing anywhere, unless you live there, no somebody, so on an so on. I was reading the parks and wildlife book the other day, it just depresses me. We almost need a license to breathe. Enough of that. Anyway, thanks again Chuck.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

That spillway had some great fishing on both sides before the neighborhood went in. The old county road ran right over it back in the day. Dulles Avenue turned to gravel after Lexington. Me and my friends used to swim in the canal as well back before all the civilization caught up with us out there. Oyster Creek park allows access all the way to Lexington but the spillway part is posted. To many folks left to much trash so the Brazos River Authority closed it. We used to be able to fish the intake for the canal just up from there but the neighborhood closed that off. American Legion Park is still loaded with perch but little else. Eldridge Park pond in Sugarland will soon have rainbow trout and its good for small perch and some bass. There are some nice channel cats in there and the best place for em is on the back side of the fountain.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah, too many memories around Sugarland for me. You ever fish cleveland lakes. It's the one that runs between eldridge an brooks street. I've caught alot of fish outa there.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I havent fished Cleveland in years. Caught a few bass there but nothing exciting. The Quail Valley golf course lakes used to be awesome. We knew some folks that were in with the course marshalls and as long as we stayed out of the golfers way we were allowed to fish. I also had a few buddies whose back yards had access to a few lakes over there as well.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I've never fished there. I have fished Lake Olympia years ago. Never had alot of luck but, we did catch a few. Can't get in there anymore either. I've all but begged to fish in Alkire Lakes. There's some huge fish in there. Of course, catch an release only. Man, I need to make more friend's.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

*American Canal.*



chuck leaman said:


> Also try the American canel off of Turtle Creek or at any of the other places it crosses a road in Quail Valley. Its best when the water is moving for catfish. Bass and perch can be caught when the water is still or when they are pumping. Its a little more kid friendly as well since you wont have to walk much. Ive been fishing it since 1978. Oyster Creek park in Sugarland used to be good for bass and perch but I havent fished it since before it was a park.


Another good area on the American Canal is were it crosses hwy 288. It widens out a great deal, and usually holds a far amount of Bass. There is a area where you can park, and just walk up and down the canal throwing a spinnerbait. Its just south of the new crab shack off of 288.
buffalo run does hold some small bass.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks rvj. I've seen several people fishing there in the past but, thought there would only be catfish in there. Do you know if there are crappie or anything else in Buffalo run by chance. It looks like a good place to catch crappie.


----------



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

up until about 3 years ago i could slay 4lbs+ bass all over the quail valley lakes and the lake o lake. me and my friends have pulled out numerous 7lbs+ plus bass and one 60lbs blue out of those lakes. the carpi use to be awesome too but to many pot lickers found out and kept any thing with a fin.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

And I thought this thread was about buffalo fish on their spring spawning run, lol.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Dead Wait said:


> Hey guy's. I was wondering if anyone has heard of the lake over off of Buffalo Run there in Missouri City. I've never fished the lake but, it look's really good. From what I have heard, it has been fished out. Anyway, just wondering if anyone had any report's, photo's, anything really. Thanks.


This lake was full of large bass and catfish at one time.I fished it for years before FBISD bought the property.The lake came with the purchase of land to build Marshall HS.During the building of the hs,workers would fish the lake during lunch and after work and would fill up their ice chest with huge bass.I'm talking thousands of bass and catfish were caught during the building of the school.Later the school put a fence around the lake and no one was allowed to fish it.The school opened and the district sold to the lake to the cit6y.The fence came down and many improvements have taken place.As for as fish in the lake,yes,but not like it was. There are a few crappie in it. By the way,the lake was originally a sand pit back in the 60's.There is a old dragline at the bottom of it.That tells you how deep it is.


----------



## nokatch (Mar 24, 2009)

*SL memorial park*

Has anyone tried fishing from sugar land memorial park? There is a trail in the back through the woods that leads to an very wide open sand bank on the river but never fished it. Anyone know what i'm talking about?


----------



## imacintyre (Nov 12, 2008)

Actually, went fishing there on Sunday. Been wanting to fish in some natural spots recently, and that one is near the school that I teach at. Sat at that exact spot 3 times in the past couple of weeks and have caught fish each day.

Pulled in catfish (all between 22 and 27 inches) and drum on worms and crawfish tails while fishing the bottom. If I can get my camera to upload, I'll put some pictures....


----------



## nokatch (Mar 24, 2009)

cool. sounds like its worth a try


----------



## NuclearChicken (Jan 14, 2009)

Its a place I found on fm521/1462. Its not really that far from sugarland or mo city. Just take hwy6 towards 288 but exit almeda(fm521) and turn left. Take that all the way to 1462 which is about 7min. away. When you get there turn tight follow it on down until you get to the brazos river,5-7min, and park on the side. Its a hugh drop off but someone rigged up some steps to get down and up easily. I seen some dead drum someone caught but havent been since then.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Well, from reading many of your post, everyone has a good ole days story. But, like one of you wrote, anything with a fin goes home. Just ****** me off to no end. It's every where you go. If it's not that, it's there trash. I don't get it. But, it explains why there are sooo many post, private property signs everywhere.


----------



## ag_angler (Jan 17, 2011)

it is so fun to read about old time of sugar land.


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

i used to fish there a lot beacause it was the only spot i knew about when i first moved to texas from louisiana. i caught bass, catfish, and HUGE bluegill. i dont fish there anymore because i've found more spots


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I have wondered about that Buffalo Park Lake too. Almost brought my boat there dozens of times, but talked myself out of it everytime. It looks fishy. The boat launch looks first class.


----------

